# METALLICA V. MEGADETH



## thebeast76 (Feb 4, 2009)

LET'S SETTLE IT FOR THE FURS IN THIS NECK O' THE WOODS.
WHO'S BETTER, METALLICA, OR MEGADETH?


----------



## Aden (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not into either of them that much, but Megadeth beats Metallica by far.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 4, 2009)

I've heard like 100 Metallica songs, and liked a handful of those.
I've heard like 3 Megadeth songs, and liked them all.

Less than well-informed, but making an educated guess. Megadeth.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 4, 2009)

FUCK YEAH, CAPSLOCK

That being said: Megadeth. I don't like either of them, but I do hate Metallica more...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Feb 4, 2009)

Megadeth. They're my favorite band. Metallica can't top them. Not one of their songs can top any of Megadeth's songs. 

People who say Metallica are better than Megadeth obviously haven't heard much of Megadeth's stuff. I give you one album that tops all of Metallica's put together.

Rust in Peace.


----------



## Thatch (Feb 4, 2009)

I say equally, because they both fail in front of Slayer or Iron Maiden 

But seriously, I'm not of the "GRAAAAH BASH METALLICA" just because of St. Anger (or worse, just because it's cool do to). I really like their older stuff, even moreso than Megadeth probably.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 4, 2009)

They're both shit, mystery solved :V .


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 4, 2009)

Slayer.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Feb 4, 2009)

QUEEN FTW =P

Metallica ... brilliant band
MEGADEATH ... brilliant band ... Hangar 18 FTW

but

Metallica Gets my vote ... and they done a cover of a Queen Song, Stone Cold Crazy


----------



## virus (Feb 4, 2009)

Metallica needs to die
Megadeth blows them away.

But I didnt vote because I don't consider either metal.


----------



## Sedit (Feb 4, 2009)

Well, comparing there older, better stuff...hard to say.  I like both, for different reasons.  But on a whole, I think I'd say Megadeth.  Even through some changes, they've stayed alot truer to their roots than Metallica.  "Risk" being there only unlistenable record for me.

Metallica's new CD showed some promise, but sadly, sounds too forced IMO.  Megadeth, on the other hand, still seems to have some genuine fire left in them. 

Still though, all there former peers have pretty much surpassed both those bands, in my eye.  Bands like Slayer, Exodus, Testament, and Overkill. 

I think part of is, you gotta stay hungry.  you get rich, you get comfortable, you lose that core drive and aggression necessary for this music


----------



## LoC (Feb 7, 2009)

Meh-tallica. 

Meh-Gadeth.


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 8, 2009)

LoC said:


> Meh-tallica.
> 
> Meh-Gadeth.



I C WAT U DID THERE


----------



## haynari (Feb 8, 2009)

MEGADETH! CAUSE THEY ARE MORE TALENTED AND HAVE BETTER SONGS. But old Metallica with Cliff Burton was great though.


----------



## Sirrinose (Feb 9, 2009)

right my turn.

I said megadeth and here's why: 
Dave is a much better _studio_ frontman. he has something that James himself is just learning to use, you know, Range. He sings, screams (though not alot) and has a biting snarl. While james just doesn't have that.
Dave is a much better guitarist - There is no denying that. Because, you know, he solos.
MEgadeth is a better band because when they changed their sound, it still sounded like megadeth.

HOWEVER

Metallica has had the more consistent Line up,
Metallica Is a beast live, they are one of the few bands i know that make a fan rip up grass.
Metallica has more intresting and entertaining people off stage, really, these guys have personality. Granted...Most of them are annoying has hell, but the entertainment is still there.

I would say both, but Megadeth has more memorable songs and riffs for me.


-Sirri-


----------



## Sirrinose (Feb 9, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I say equally, because they both fail in front of Slayer or Iron Maiden



Iron maiden, i agree.


Slayer...Bwahaha, surely you jest.


----------



## kjmars63 (Feb 11, 2009)

Megadeth. Reason 1:Metallica is OVER RATED! 2:Metallica's new album SUCKS! 3:Kirk Hammet as a vocalist SUCKS! 4:Metallica is just a band doing it for money anyway. Remember the napster bullshit. If they were real musicians, they would rather play to play, not for record sales. 5:Maybe Metallica would have been better if Dave Mustaine stayd with them and Cliff Floyd didn't die in that bus wreck years ago. But that didn't happen so, oh well 6:Metallicas songs are too long and vocals don't really make sense. I could think of more, but it's just my opinion that pops up randomly


----------



## thebeast76 (Feb 11, 2009)

kjmars63 said:


> ...Cliff Floyd didn't die in...



Uh, it's Cliff Burton.
Maybe you're thinking of Pink Floyd...


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 12, 2009)

kjmars63 said:


> Megadeth. Reason 1:Metallica is OVER RATED! 2:Metallica's new album SUCKS! 3:Kirk Hammet as a vocalist SUCKS! 4:Metallica is just a band doing it for money anyway. Remember the napster bullshit. *If they were real musicians, they would rather play to play, not for record sales.* 5:Maybe Metallica would have been better if Dave Mustaine stayd with them and Cliff Floyd didn't die in that bus wreck years ago. But that didn't happen so, oh well 6:Metallicas songs are too long and vocals don't really make sense. I could think of more, but it's just my opinion that pops up randomly



Because musicians don't need to eat and making/recording music doesn't cost money :V .

Also long songs can be great if done properly, but no band that's ever made it into the mainstream can.


----------



## Lunar-Moon-Wolf (Feb 12, 2009)

Metallica!!!!!

*glomps all megadeth fans*


----------

